# Quota für alle Mailkonten erhöhen



## McPringle (18. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte die Quota für alle angelegten Mailkonten erhöhen. Gibt es nicht eine einfachere Möglichkeit, als jedes Konto einzeln zu bearbeiten? Theoretisch könnte ich die Quota-Angabe in der Datenbank von ISPConfig in der Tabelle "mail_user" erhöhen. Doch was dann? Reicht das? Muss ISPConfig noch irgendwelche Konfigurationsdateien neu schreiben?

McPringle


----------



## McPringle (2. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es wirklich keine Möglichkeit, die Quota für alle Mailkonten zu erhöhen? Ich kriege die Krise! Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich über 600 Mailkonten eines nach dem anderen manuell anpassen muss? Sorry, da könnt ihr wahrscheinlich nichts für, aber ich bin gerade sehr enttäuscht und ärgere mich, ISPConfig vor ein paar Wochen auf meinem neuen Server installiert zu haben.

McPringle


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2012)

Quota ändern geht doch ganz einfach: Du änderst das quota in der DB für alle Konten z.B. über mysql, dann loggst Du Dich in ISPConfig ein und führst das resync tool aus, findest Du im tools Modul.


----------



## Till (2. Sep. 2012)

Ach ja, Du kannst es auch per script machen, denn ispconfig hat je das remote api und die Beispiele und Doku dazu liegt im ispconfig tar.gz. Du siehts also, es gibt jede Menge Möglichkeiten das Quota für beliebig viele Konten auf einmal zu ändern.


----------

